# 70s stingray help



## tech549 (Apr 10, 2019)

just picked this up and really don't know a lot about these.,i was told it is a 1970 ? 3 speed shifter


----------



## Fastback rider (Apr 11, 2019)

Looks like it could be a 70 there should be a serial number stamped on the head tube or on that bottom of crank tube you can then Google how to date my Schwinn stingray and find a site that will tell you the year what letters or numbers will give you the year but I found out my fastback is a 75 by the way is that a 3 speed or a 5 speed really nice stingray hope this helps you out


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 11, 2019)

Serial number is on the headtube by the badge.70 to 73 shifter.
Use the serial chart in the Schwinn section to determine year.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 11, 2019)

Fastback rider said:


> Looks like it could be a 70 there should be a serial number stamped on the head tube or on that bottom of crank tube you can then Google how to date my Schwinn stingray and find a site that will tell you the year what letters or numbers will give you the year but I found out my fastback is a 75 by the way is that a 3 speed or a 5 speed really nice stingray hope this helps you outView attachment 978552



thanks appreciate it!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 11, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Serial number is on the headtube by the badge.70 to 73 shifter.
> Use the serial chart in the Schwinn section to determine year.



thanks


----------

